
MoviePass says it will go dark for 'several weeks' to update its app - lando2319
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/05/media/moviepass-app-temporarily-down-trnd/index.html
======
duxup
That seems.... strange.

>it hopes to "recapitalize"

That doesn't sound like they are going dark just to update the app....

